# Pro Soft Inserts



## Golfbum

About a month ago I played 18 holes with a Club Builder. He introduced me to Pro Soft Inserts. He brought along a demo 7 iron that had the Pro Soft installed and needless to say I was impressed.

Now if you have not heard about the Pro Soft Inserts I will explain what they are and do.

Bascially they are a piece of condensed foam that is round and anywhere from 8.5 to 10 inches in length. They fit inside the shafts of your golf clubs, going down inside about 6-8 inches from the top of the shaft.

What they do is dampen the vibration of the shaft into the grip. So if you suffer from arthritis in your fingers, wrists etc it really will help. Taking that vibration out of your finger tips is a bonus. If you play forged irons and have mishit a shot you know what I mean.  

Today I started installing mine. I did my 3-4-5 irons then regripped them. Reason I only did the 3 irons is because I am trying out midsize grips. I want to be sure I like them before I do every iron in my bag.

Here is a link you can check out the Pro Softs on. Any good club builder in your area should know all about these.
myOstrich Golf Clubmakers


----------



## Golfbum

I am happy to say that I am very pleased with the results of installing the Pro Soft Inserts. I now have all my irons done, regripped. I have played 3 rounds since installing the Pro Softs and I am impressed. All 3 rounds were played on cool days. If you have ver played forged irons in cold weather you will know that you sometimes get "STINGERS" on mishit shots. Although I hit the ball solidly all three rounds I felt none of the normal vibrations in my hands. I have a good feeling about these inserts. They are going to really help reduce the pain in my left hand fingers caused by arthritis.
If you have any joint pains, hands, wrists, elbows or shoulders you really should look into installing the Pro Soft Inserts.
I am in now way affiliatted with Pro Soft so I am not here to spam you. I am here as a long time golfer who has joint pains. This product will surely help.


----------

